# I'm Elias, just a experimental guy who want to change the world of sounddesign



## sailenox (May 23, 2020)

Hey,
I'm Elias, 18 years old and from Germany. I grew up in a musicial family and i'm playing music since i'm able to think. First of all it was the organ, then drums, keyboards and guitar/bass. When I was 7 my father bought me my first keyboard. I was able to record 8 tracks with this thing. A few years later i bought Cubase and it was the best decision in my life so far. For 5 years now, my studio is groeing every month. MalletKAT, Roli Seaboard, new Drumset and of course software. My only dream was to become a big film composer and music producer. But erverything changed last year. My motivation was really at the end. I was in Sri Lanka when i saw 2 men who played traditional instruments. It was mindblowing, a whole other world. I got more and more into experimentation. I recorded audio and manipluated it. I started learning programming languages to programm my own music software. Currently i'm working on a synthesizer which works with artificial intelligence, but its too complex. I didnt want to study film music or music producion. I dont want to learn how to programm a synth preset, i want more...i want to know how audio works, i want to know how i develop new technologies and new ways of experiencing music. I want to be a master of sound, i want to create sounds which were never heard before. I have so many ideas...and i will implement all of them. Next week i will have my last exams until i'll graduate. I will start studying computer science with a main focus on audio. I will learn everything abount digital signal processing and this stuff.
I cant be content to be only a composer or producer. I want to change the world of sounddesign.
Hello to everyone here!!


----------



## Allen Constantine (May 23, 2020)

Welcome aboard, Elias! This is a great place to start digging into unknown territories and find out useful resources! 

We look forward to hearing what you learned so far! Stay safe!


----------



## jonathanparham (May 23, 2020)

welcome


----------



## chrisr (May 23, 2020)

Great first post! Good luck with your studies, and keep us updated with developments. Would be wonderful if in a few years from now you can bring something amazing and new to the field.


----------

